# columbus ohio show



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 12, 2016)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/5398912342.html  I'd go just to see the van,Has anyone here been to this one?


----------



## partsguy (Jan 12, 2016)

Maybe...


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 13, 2016)

Went last year, which I think was the first year and it was nice. I'll be going again this year for sure.  Nice mix of vintage and modern.  Sorry that van was not there, I bet they just grabbed the pic.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 13, 2016)

I was there and set up. I took my Schwinn's as usual. My Stingrays was looked at but not bought. Sold 4 road bikes and a Schwinn Breeze,
Not sure what people were buying. Didn't see many pre-70 bikes there. It was marketed by the local bike shops and maybe thats what they were after.

I did get 2 spots this year. Only 15 miles from the house so kind of a no-brainer for me. 
My parts did really well. They were all cheap and just getting space.

This year:    Haven't made up my mind of whats going. Depends on what I have after the Indy Show next week.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 13, 2016)

thanks for the info,too close for me not to go and check it out


----------



## partsguy (Jan 13, 2016)

Meh, I might go. Maybe.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 6, 2016)

Show is coming up next weekend.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 10, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Show is coming up next weekend.




Loaded my van up. Collection of decent road bikes and a few newer MB projects that I will never do.
If anyone is looking I will have a 1970 Schwinn Suburban Womans in White and a 1978 Schwinn Le Tour III in Pearl Orange. Very nice bikes.

Little low on parts recently as these were in the way. By AA time will be able to touch the edge of my work bench!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 12, 2016)

Weather not looking too good for outside stuff


----------



## lee friend (Mar 12, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Weather not looking too good for outside stuff



I hope this is a good show, but rain likely.


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 12, 2016)

See everyone tomorrow


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 15, 2016)

Well I'll you that it was pouring down when I left. Really didn't expect much..Was very wrong..Rain somewhat stopped all day until we were packing up. Sold very well and now have room for more! 
I think every table was set up and had a good size crowd.

The only thing needed was a food wagon. I bet they will sell a bunch.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 15, 2016)

I also thought it was a good turnout , good mix of old and new ,


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 15, 2016)

Didn't find anything but 1 tire but great turnout talked to a lot of friends a good day


----------

